# Hi, I am newbie



## DavidNBrooks (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm more of a newbie. I'm bit fat. I want to get tips on making abs.


----------



## Sherk (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome to the board. First tip creating abs, it starts in the kitchen. Meaning, you can do all the workouts in the world and you'll never get those abs to pop without a good diet and making healthy eating choices.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Mansir39 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome to the community


----------



## brazey (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## heckvr4 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome !


----------



## Riles (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome, and Sherk nailed it


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 25, 2014)

DavidNBrooks said:


> I'm more of a newbie. I'm bit fat. I want to get tips on making abs.



I want to make my penis bigger...


----------



## h-as.pharma (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome, David!


----------



## PLpb (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 26, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## TexxGearsRep (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi welcome to IMF!


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 28, 2014)

DavidNBrooks said:


> I'm more of a newbie. I'm bit fat. I want to get tips on making abs.



Lose your gut.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 28, 2014)

Well said. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolinaguy27 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi, I am new to the site. Im coming off active army and trying to get serious into weight lifting. Maybe yall can help me out . Any advice would be helpful guys.


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Carolinaguy27 said:


> Hi, I am new to the site. Im coming off active army and trying to get serious into weight lifting. Maybe yall can help me out . Any advice would be helpful guys.



Welcome!


----------

